# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  BERO, multi-motor animated mobile robot, Reality Robotics Limited, Wilmington, Delaware, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Reality Robotics Limited

Home page - realityrobotics.com/bero-a-programmable-robotic-toy-platform-by-reality-robotics

"Be The Robot (BERO)-Bluetooth Controlled Open Source Robot" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Be The Robot - BERO Live on Kickstarter from Aug 28th-Sept 30, 2012 for 33 days

Published on Sep 6, 2012




> A 4" multi-motor animated mobile robot with sound for being controlled by an Open Source smartphone APP via Bluetooth. 
> 
> Reality Robotics Limited proudly presents the Be the Robot™ Project!
> 
> What is the Be the Robot™ project you may ask?
> 
> It is an expertly-engineered-multi-motor-wireless*-animated-mobile-robotic-toy-platform that features an advanced internal operating system for communicating through an open source APP with an Android™ smartphone through Bluetooth™. (iOS coming later)

----------


## Airicist

BERO "How its made" - for BERO BLING Backers Only!

Published on Oct 17, 2013




> See how to build a robot and how BERO goes from the prototype to production. From electronics and software development to the fabrication of the injection molds and to production.

----------


## Airicist

Bero - Be the Robot from ThinkGeek

Published on Nov 8, 2013





> http://www.thinkgeek.com/f2e8?cpg=yt
> 
> -Bluetooth-controlled, open-source robot
> -White or black - it's a surprise!
> -Tank-style caterpillar tracks
> -Compatible with iPhones, iPads, Android - any Bluetooth 2.0-enabled smart device
> -Comes pre-programmed to drive around, move arms and head, play back sound files, dance to music, and react to smart device notifications
> -Micro gearbox motors including:
> -Left track motion drive for moving around
> ...

----------

